
Measuring Poverty in a Growing World or Measuring Growth in a Poor World (2003) [pdf] - lermontov
http://www.nber.org/papers/w9822.pdf
======
lumberjack
Seems to me like they created their own problem. Why are they using household
surveys to estimate consumption to the compare it poverty line to then
estimate the living standards of the poor?

Just measure them directly.

What does it mean for a child to be poor: >not enough nutrition >inadequate
access to education >inadqeuate access to healthcare >inadequate means of
transport >...etc

~~~
tpeo
"Measure directly"? As in: go after every family and try to figure out their
consumption basket? Producing census data is extremely expensive when compared
with estimating consumption. Also, it's also a pain in the ass to participate
in consumption studies since participants have to literally list every single
thing they're buying for a given period. It wouldn't fly at all with the
citizenry.

